# Aristo Pacific feed water tank placement



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a new AC Pacific in the Rio Grande livery. It came with a tank not attached. Looking at the exploded parts diagram on the AC site (old version) I see the tank listed as a feed water tank. Dose anyone know were this is supposed to mount.? I cannot locate any mounting holes. On the diagram it looks like it should mount to the front of the boiler somewhere. The AC parts list states were applicable. Was this tank used on the Rio Grande? I can find no good source of pictures on the web.
Anny info would be of a grate help.
Thanks, Ted


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

You are talking about an Elesco feedwater heater, sometimes added to the top of the smokebox or over the smokebox door in order to use hot exhaust gases to pre-heat incoming boiler water for efficiency. Other feedwater heaters had different shapes and locations. Not all Rio Grande engines had them. I would leave it off since mounting it in the Rio Grande way could involve some destructive filing and cutting. Lots of Rio Grande steam archive photos are found on the internet.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Look at this site:
http://donsdepot.donrossgroup.net/dr2254.htm

No feedwater heaters on the depicted Rio Grande Pacifics.


----------

